# What foundation does Christina Aguilera use?



## hnaoto (Aug 9, 2009)

I know she was in some MAC campaigns so im assuming she uses MAC but how would i get such a flawless look? I also love the color blush in some pictures, it looks similar to Blushbaby IMO. 

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, i wasn't sure where to post it!! Thanks!


http://yeeeah.com/wp-content/uploads...ra-makeup1.jpg

http://cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/95...0.400x578.jpeg

http://www2.pictures.gi.zimbio.com/L...vqrUV-C4Vl.jpg


----------



## User38 (Aug 9, 2009)

Since these are publicity photos I doubt if MAC is being used.  MAC is not a great photography foundation (sorry to those who think so)... it might be something like Nobara cream foundation


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 9, 2009)

wrong thread should be in the recommendation thread


----------



## User38 (Aug 9, 2009)

rut roh.. that is why I don't even like to post..can it be deleted ?

this feels like the military lolol.


----------



## User67 (Aug 10, 2009)

I've heard she used Hyper Real which is sheer & very luminous. But the foundation she normally wears is so full coverage & matte that I don't see how that's possible. If she is wearing MAC, I would assume she is wearing either Fix fluid or Full Coverage.


----------



## paperfishies (Aug 10, 2009)

Her foundation is most likely airbrushed on, in those pictures...especially the last pic,it looks like it, to me anyway. It even kind of reminds me of the looks achieved when using Era spray foundation.

In this article I found, she says she uses MAC's hyper real foundation.
Christina Aguilera | Celebrity Beauty Buzz - The Latest in Celebrity Fashion Trends, Celebrity Beauty Tips and Celebrity Diets & Fitness


----------

